

Is Google glass too far ahead of it's time? - aelaguiz
https://medium.com/we-live-in-the-future/98e07b1c3fe8

======
gamegoblin
This is definitely a good critique. I remember when I got an iPhone in 2007,
people always wanted to talk about how I had an iPhone (they were still very
uncommon, I think I was the only one at my school to have one for a time). I
can't imagine how awful this would be with something that wasn't meant to be
in my pocket for most of the day.

------
yogo
Correct, technology like Glass has to be socially acceptable before there can
be adopted by the masses. It's a chicken and egg problem but then again I've
never used a Bluetooth headpiece.

